# Cabinet Doors



## MissyBrown (Jan 3, 2016)

Has anyone use replacement cabinet doors (usually a man-made product over real wood cabinets? Hid you like the results?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

No....No way I would. If someone does it's because they are flipping a house or it's a rental.


----------



## MissyBrown (Jan 3, 2016)

I decided not to go with the replacement doors. I went to a friend of a friend's home to see what they looked like when not under the bright lights of a big box store. The white doors were a composite wood with a material that looked like plastic laminate counter tops on them (the weren't painted). 

The white laminate after 3 or 4 years has started to yellow. No one or two doors, or one that might be closer to a heat source. All of them were turning. They can't paint them because the paint will not adhere to the surface. Oh, and it gets worse. The doors were not the first replacements doors. The first one's had to be removed because they were giving off a terrible smell like rotting pickles. It's a process called off-gassed chemicals, and it often happens with Asian products that are wrapped in cloth soaked in formaldehyde used to cure particleboard, pressed-wood, and all manufactured composite woods. 

It goes without saying they are saving up for new wooden cabinets doors that a local wood-worker will make for them. So in the end, the replacement cabinet doors actually cost them more than new wooden doors. 

Please forgive me for going into such detail, but someone else might be considering going with the man-made replacement cabinet doors and see this post and take it under advisement. Thank you.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update. While it's not anything that surprises me, it's good info for those who are looking for a cheap out.

The following is who I use for cabinet doors. 
http://www.dreeswoodproducts.com/

They are local to me...but do ship. When I consider my time, I can't make a door like that for the price.

In fact, I'm getting ready to order some more doors.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

menards used to have real oak doors. idk if they still do.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> menards used to have real oak doors. idk if they still do.


Yea....but they are 'cookie cutter'


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Yea....but they are 'cookie cutter'


yep. but a lot better than what Missy was talking about.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can order quality cabinet doors from many places. Do a search on the internet.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=solid+wood+cabinet+doors


----------



## midmodbro (Feb 18, 2016)

nice cabinet doors


----------

